# Bottle Of The Week



## poisons4me (Sep 25, 2009)

I have added a new BOTTLE OF THE WEEK page to my site for anyone with an old,whole favorite bottle. Got one? Submit a picture, history of company (what you can find) where you got it and why its a favorite. I will post a new one every Sunday, Thanks
 RICKSBOTTLEROOM@GMAIL.COM









BOTTLE OF THE WEEK


----------



## potstone (Sep 25, 2009)

I just looked at your web site and found it to be fantastic.
 You also have a great collection and I myself would be 
 proud to show it off. I'm adding your web site to my 
 favorites. Thanks, Greg


----------



## nostalgia (Sep 25, 2009)

Yup!  Just like Greg said, you've been added to my bookmarks!

 And I'll try to scoop up one of my favorite bottles, it would be fun to see it on your web site []


----------



## Jim (Sep 25, 2009)

Cool idea, Rick. I sent you an email.  ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Jim,heres this weeks bottle of the week.


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks again Jim,new week and new bottle,will take more if something you have is something others would like seeing send it too me with history ect. Thanks.


----------



## Just Dig it (Oct 4, 2009)

Jim....You never mentioned your name was Jim Morrison....[] Bet you love that cone ink madly...wanna be its daddy..bet you love its ways....Tell me what ya say?


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 12, 2009)

This weeks bottle is from Mark, (botlenut.)Thanks Mark.


----------



## potstone (Oct 13, 2009)

Great color, Swirls in a bottle give it personal character
 within a grouping of it's own type. Very nice bottle!!!
 Greg


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, maybe I have one that qualifies. I posted it a loonnnnggggg time ago. The best anyone came up with was the company that made a teething cordial. Recent searching shows nothing more. At least two or three are known.
 Here's some links.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-122729/mpage-1/tm.htm#132367
 http://www.jeffnholantiquebottles.com/webpages/Item7019.html


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 16, 2009)

Got it ,thats a winner for sure.thanks


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 16, 2009)

Just checked it out, nice job , love it!


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 18, 2009)

This weeks bottle is a Great Butler ink from Bill Thomas ,thanks Bill.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 19, 2009)

Ricks page was probably one of the first bottle bookmarks I got long ago, along with glass makers marks.  Always had one of the nicest KC-1 collections I have seen.  Will be one of my links on our new website, coming soon.
 Under construction page is up at the moment.
 http://home.comcast.net/~shauseur/PoisonousAddiction/index.html

 Now, going to go look to see what I can submit for bottle of the week.  Will have to find something that Rick doesn't have already [&:]


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 26, 2009)

.This weeks bottle a rare poison from poison_us 
 Lewis Bear


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 1, 2009)

.This weeks bottle is from Stauntan Dan,nice cobalt pharmacy,thanks Dan


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 8, 2009)

.This weeks bottle is from Rick W. thanks Rick what an amazing color.


----------



## bikerchic (Nov 9, 2009)

LOL That's a funny reply. But seriously.... Jim Morrison. Sweeeeeet name![]


> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> Jim....You never mentioned your name was Jim Morrison....[] Bet you love that cone ink madly...wanna be its daddy..bet you love its ways....Tell me what ya say?


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you,wheres yours?


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 25, 2009)

This weeks (11-23) bottle is from another forum member,cowseatmaize,Eric
 10 minute pain destroyer,NY
 Thanks Eric.


----------



## poisons4me (Nov 29, 2009)

This weeks bottle of the week (11~30) is one i grabbed from a post on here from Matts collection,hope he does not mind. DR.CULVERS MALARIAL GERM DESTROYER,CLEAVLAND OHIO
 Sweet bottle and rare too...thanks Matt (Guntherhess).


----------



## glass man (Dec 2, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL AMBER AND COOL BOTTLE! LOVE THE BUBBLES IN THE NECK AND THE POUR SPOUT.JAMIE


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 6, 2009)

The bottle of the week for 12~6 on my site is from fellow forum member/collector Dale Sparkman, SPARKS PERFECT HEALTH. Check it out, Thanks very much Dale, nice stuff!!


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 7, 2009)

OK after another unplanned outage my site carrier is back up and running.they should try and announce these things!!


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 13, 2009)

This weeks "Bottle of the week" for (12~13) is from Texasdigger BRAD SEIGLER,rare Waco Texas druggist,check it out,thanks Brad,great bottle.[/size]


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 14, 2009)

up now


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 20, 2009)

Bottle of the week for 12~20~09 is from the Dean Marvel collection,a very hard to get hutch with upside down slug plate.......cool! thanks Dean
 I have not been able to find much on this company, you Jersey boys help me out maybe????[]








Watch for an upcoming page on my site with all 50 states in pharmacies from Deans collection,Thanks.


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 27, 2009)

For the week of 12~27~09,last one this year!! From Todd Cagles collection.Thanks Todd


----------



## poisons4me (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes,email them to me please,thanks. Rick


----------



## poisons4me (Jan 4, 2010)

Here is the BOTW for 1~3~2010 nice stoneware from down under,thanks to Stephen Harman for sharing it with us.


----------

